# What would you think....?



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Does it seem strange that I might be selling cloth diapers?
Like Happy Heiny's, Fuzzie Bunz and Bum Genius...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Why would you do that Jeff?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Diversity? lol

And this is what I'll be using anyways.
Can you tell I went shopping today???


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Cloth diapers? EEEEWWWWWWW!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

These are pretty cool.
Nothing like I had as a kid!!

And I just can't toss the disposables into a landfill.
Have you ever seen pictures of a landfill full of diapers, it's terrible!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

and when they are old and worn you can use them for stuffing...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Lilly said:


> and when they are old and worn you can use them for stuffing...


Super Lilly, when they hit that stage I'll ship them to you...FREE!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

What would the website be called???

Frightening Diapers? LOL


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

lololol................cloth diapers are not my favorite but i have used them

when its all said and done they do make the softest dust rags...........lol


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

hey as long as they are washed no prob...

From Butts to Stuff by Frighteners


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Why does this all just seem so natural coming from Jeff?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

those are the best to polish and washing cars. nice and soft and lint free


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Great for staining buckies with, eh JEff? LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL, sickie said "stains"!! LOL


----------

